# Herman Wouk (how to pronounce ?)



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Always on the lookout for books - salvaged a Herman Wouk book somewhere called "War and Rememberance" - very good ! Historical novel of WWII . Could so easily have turned out differently ??
I knew this man's name as a good author somehow, but don't recall reading anything else he wrote ?
Just recieved my new James Rawles "Survivors", as well as "Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank which I threw in for an attempt at Amazon free shipping, but ended up buying w/my Amazon credits anyway, never had done that, very cool.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, you must find a copy of "The Winds of War" which is the prequel to Winds of War. Interesting you should menion it, I was thinking the other day of going to library to get those books and read them once again. They're wonderful.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you for agreeing, can't recall if I've read this fellow before, but this work is wonderfull. Nice long book too !
Are you all ready for another winter ? near the coast, or back in the 'outback' ?
I have my firewood in at my house & my rents, but watching price of Kero like a hawk to buy a tankfull for my place.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

......................I have read both , winds of war and war and rememberance and will reread them again for pure pleasure ! , fordy


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just finished watching the movies of both War and Remembrance and Winds of War. Very good. I must find the books too.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Goldie said:


> I just finished watching the movies of both War and Remembrance and Winds of War. Very good. I must find the books too.


They were very good. They are a miniseries right?

BTY Rick, the name is pronounced "Woke", like "I just woke up".


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have read both of those books, many years ago. I think I also read Marjorie Morningstar. If I like a book I always try to find other books by that author.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes Tinknal, they were a miniseries. I bought the movies from Amazon and watch them both every year. I never tire of them.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I have read Wouk's stuff . . . . was he blacklisted in 50s? (cant recall what I read of him)

I read them during my tours of duty in europe. Enjoyed them.


----------



## conehead11 (Feb 7, 2013)

Another great Wouk(pronounced Woke) novel is The Caine Mutiny and it is a masterpiece. I know, you've seen the movie. So have I. And the movie, while a great movie, doesn't come close being as good as the book. Isn't that usually the case though? Wouk, now 97, spent three years of WWII aboard a DMS(minesweeper)...which accounts for his ability to weave an incredible tale of life aboard a US Navy warship in combat. If you like the book, also check out The Cruel Sea by Nicholas Monsarrat and HMS Ullysses by Alistair MacLean.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

When I was in highschool I did my year report on Herman Wouk. I read several of his books and wrote a whole thing on the similairities of them and his writing. He is very good. I enjoyed the books even though he was a bit deep for a highschooler.
Alice in Virginia


----------

